# CPU 64 bit?



## playerincarbon (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey folks...

Can anyone tell me if my CPU can support a 64 bit OS please?

<<< System Summary >>>
  > Manufacturer : Fujitsu Siemens Computers
  > Mainboard : FUJITSU SIEMENS D2740-A1
  > Chipset : nVidia GeForce 7050
  > Processor : Intel Pentium E2140 @ 1600MHz
  > Physical Memory : 4096MB (2 x 2048 DDR2-SDRAM )
  > Video Card : NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 630i
  > Hard Disk : Western Digital WD1600AAJS-07PSA0 (160GB)
  > DVD-Rom Drive : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H60N
  > Monitor Type : Maxdata Computer B101915 - 19 inches
  > Network Card : Nvidia MCP73 Ethernet
  > Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 3 (32-bit)
  > DirectX : Version 9.0c  (March 2008)

<<< Processor >>>

  > Processor : Intel Pentium E2140

    >> General Information
      Type : Intel Pentium
      Internal Specification : Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2140  @ 1.60GHz
      Model Number : E2140
      Codename : Conroe-L
      Revision : M0
      Technology : 0.065µ
      CPU ID : 6.F.D
      CPU IDEx : 6.F.D
      Microcode : MU06FDA3
      Number of Physical Processors : 1

    >> Instructions
      IA-64 Technology : No
      Intel64 (EM64T) : Yes
      AVX : No
      FPU128 : No
      SSE5 : No
      SSE4a : No
      SSE4.2 : No
      SSE4.1 : No
      S-SSE3 : Yes
      SSE3 : Yes
      SSE2 : Yes
      SSE : Yes
      AES : No
      Extended 3DNow! Technology : No
      3DNow! Technology : No
      3DNOW Prefetch : No
      3DNow! Pro Technology : Yes
      AMD MMX Technology : No
      MMX Technology : Yes
      Cyrix MMX Technology : No
      FMA : No
      FMA4 : No
      OSXSAVE : No
      XSAVE : No
      XOP : No
      F16C : No
      MOVBE : No
      PCLMULQDQ : No
      CLF - Cache Line Flush : Yes
      CX8 - CMPXCHG8B : Yes
      CX16 - CMPXCHG16B : Yes
      CMOV - Conditionnal Move Inst. : Yes
      MON - Monitor/Mwait : Yes
      POPCNT : No
      RDTSCP : No
      SEP - Fast System Call : Yes
      TBM : No
      BMI : No

    >> Miscellaneous
      XD - No-execute Page : Yes
      VT-x - Virtualization : No
      TXT - Trusted Execution Technology : No
      SVM - Secure Virtual Machine : No
      FPU - Co-processor Built-in : Yes
      FXSR - Fast Float Save & Restore : Yes
      xTPR - Send Task Priority : Yes
      DAZ - Denormals Are Zero : Yes
      FFXSR : No
      LAHFSAHF : Yes
      CMPLEGACY : No
      ALTMOVCR8 : No
      ExtApicSpace : No
      3DNow! Technology : No
      PBE - Pend. Brk. EN. : No
      LAHF - LAHF/SAHF Inst. : No
      ABM : No
      MASSE - Misaligned SSE : No
      OSVW - OS Visible Workaround : No
      IBS : No
      P1GB - 1GB Page Size : No
      SKINIT, STGI, DEV : No
      WDT - Watchdog Timer : No

    >> Features
      DTES64 : Yes
      x2APIC : No
      APIC - Local APIC Built-in : Yes
      VME - Virtual Mode Ext. : Yes
      DE - Debugging Extension : Yes
      PSE - Page Size Extension : Yes
      TSC - Time Stamp Counter : Yes
      MSR - Model Specific Registers : Yes
      PAE - Physical Address Extension : Yes
      MCE - Machine Check Exception : Yes
      MTRR - Memory Type Range Reg. : Yes
      PGE - Page Global Enable : Yes
      MCA - Machine Check Architecture : Yes
      PAT - Page Attribute Table : Yes
      PSE36 - 36-bit Page Size Extension : Yes
      PSN - Unique Serial Number : No
      DS - Debug Trace & EMON Store : Yes
      SS - Self Snoop : Yes
      ACPI - Software Clock Control : Yes
      TM - Thermal Monitor : Yes
      TM2 - Thermal Monitor 2 : Yes
      EST - Enhanced SpeedStep Technology : Yes
      HTT - Hyper-Threading : Yes
      SBF - Signal Break on FERR : Yes
      DSCPL - CPL qualified Debug Store : Yes
      CID - Context ID : No
      LT - LaGrande Technology : No
      PDCM : Yes
      DCA - Direct Cache Access : No
      EPS - Enhanced PowerSaver : No

    >> Features Hyper-Threading
      Technology : Yes   -   Disabled

    >> Virtualization
      VT-x : No

    >> Power Status
      Turbo Boost : No
      Digital Thermometer : Yes
      Operating Point Protection : No
      Dynamic FSB : Yes
      Dynamic Acceleration : No
      Performance Energy Bias : No
      APERF_MERF : Yes

    >> Addressing Information
      Physical Addressing max. : 36-bit
      Linear Addressing max. : 48-bit

    >> Advanced Settings
      In Order Queue Depth : 8
      Low Power Mode : No

    >> Mainboard Upgradeability
      Socket/Slot : CPU
      Upgrade interface : ZIF Socket
      Supported Speed : 1600MHz(or more)
      Supported Voltage : 3.3V

  > Frequency : 1600MHz

    >> General Information
      Real Frequency : 1200.2MHz
      Multiplier : 6x
      Low/High Multiplier : 6x / 8x
      Multiplier Locked : Yes
      Marketing Frequency : 1600MHz

    >> Front Side Bus Information
      Bus Speed : 200MHz
      FSB Frequency : 800.1MHz (QDR)
      Turbo Mode : No

    >> Initial Frequencies
      Frequency : 1600MHz
      Bus Speed : 200.00MHz (QDR)
      Multiplier : 8x

    >> Frequency Control
      Core #1 : 1200.21MHz
      Core #2 : 1200.08MHz

    >> Control Clock Frequency
      Enhanced SpeedStep (EIST) : Yes   -   Enabled
      C1E - Enhanced Halt Mode : No
      Dynamic FSB : Yes   -   Disabled
      Dynamic Acceleration (IDA) : No
      Turbo Mode : No

    >> Thermal Information
      Thermal Design Power : 65 W
      Core Power : 48.75 W (estimated)
      Thermal control TM1 : Yes   -   Enabled
      Thermal control TM2 : Yes   -   Enabled
      Thermal Control Circuit : Yes
      Digital Thermal Sensor : Yes
      Clock Modulation (ODCM) Enabled : No

    >> Processor Performance Information
      Throttle Mode AC : None
      Throttle Mode DC : None
      Current Configuration : None
      Throttle : 1599MHz

    >> Processor Power Management Information
      Processor Throttling : Yes
      Throttle Range : 75% - 100%
      Active Power Scheme : Gaming Mode Power Plan

  > Number of Core : 2

    >> General Information
      Number of Threads : 2  (max.2)
      Number of Core : 2  (max. 2)
      Number of Thread per Core : 1  (max. 1)

    >> Topology

  > Support : Socket 775 LGA

  > Cache L1 : 2 x 64KB

    >> General Information
      Type : Burst, Synchronous
      Write Mode : Write-Through
      Place : On Chip
      Correct : Parity

    >> Cache Information
      Data Cache : 2 x 32KB (8-way, 64 bytes line size)
      Code Cache : 2 x 32KB (8-way, 64 bytes line size)
      Number of Threads : 1

    >> Cache Parameters
      Type : Data Cache
      Ways of associativity : 8
      Fully Associative : No
      Self Intializing : Yes
      System Coherency Line Size : 64
      Physical Line partitions : 1
      Number of threads sharing : 1
      Number of processor cores : 2
      Number of Sets : 64

    >> Cache Prefetcher Optimization
      Adjacent Cache Line : Yes (128-bit)
      DPL L2 Cache : Yes
      DCU L1 Cache : Yes
      IP L1 Cache : Yes

  > Cache L2 : 1024KB

    >> General Information
      Type : Burst
      Write Mode : Write-Back
      Place : On Chip
      Multiplier : 1/1x   (1200.1MHz)

    >> Cache Information
      Associativity : 4-way
      Line Size : 64 bytes
      Number of Threads : 1
      Bus : 256-bit
      Prefetch Logic : Yes

    >> Cache Parameters
      Type : Unified Cache
      Ways of associativity : 4
      Fully Associative : No
      Self Intializing : Yes
      System Coherency Line Size : 64
      Physical Line partitions : 1
      Number of threads sharing : 2
      Number of processor cores : 2
      Number of Sets : 4096

    >> Cache Prefetcher Optimization
      Adjacent Cache Line : Yes (128-bit)
      DPL L2 Cache : Yes
      DCU L1 Cache : Yes
      IP L1 Cache : Yes

  > Voltage VID : 3.300 V

    >> General Information CPU
      Voltage : 1.188 V
      MaxVID : 1.325 V
      MinVID : 1.325 V

  > FPU Coprocessor : Present

    >> General Information
      Integrated : Yes
      Model : Compatible Intel

  > Core 1 Activity : 5%

  > Core 2 Activity : 0%

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****

If more info needed, please say.

Thanks.


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes the E2140 is a 64 bit processor.


----------



## playerincarbon (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok thanks.

I have only installed XP, and have no exp with Vista which i would like to install. Once i start the install will i see an option for 32-64 versions, or is that not with the disc?


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 23, 2011)

the 32-64 bit Oss are on separate disk.  And you will need to be sure that 1. your motherboard supports 64 bit, and that your manufacturer supplies 64 bit drivers (ran into a problem here with a Gateway, they only had a 32 bit webcam driver, and it never worked right).


----------



## playerincarbon (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh... but i only have one disc in the package?!

About my mboard... how can i find out which kind it is?


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 23, 2011)

what i meant there is be sure your northbridge and integrated video are available in 64 bit. if they are not, then most of the motherboards features will be useless.


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 23, 2011)

playerincarbon said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> I have only installed XP, and have no exp with Vista which i would like to install. Once i start the install will i see an option for 32-64 versions, or is that not with the disc?



Forget installing VIsta and go with windows 7, you'll be much happier.


----------



## playerincarbon (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh ok.

Can you help me with that?

At the mo im posting on a Laptop that i put Vista on, but its only a 32 bit system which i knew already. Its the desktop that id like to have Vista running. I just want to make sure i do things right.

If the northbridge and video are ok, is there a way to just install Vista over XP without wiping everything?

My Version of Vista is Business if thats any help.


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 23, 2011)

You can't install the same copy of the OS on more than one machine. You would need a new copy with a different cd key.


----------



## playerincarbon (Aug 23, 2011)

Well when i had the desktop given to me i was also given lots of software, including the Vista already installed. I took that off because at the time i prefered XP Pro. My friend installed the Vista on to this Laptop and used the same key as the desktop ran. Ive never had any problems with the Laptop and it continues to update fine. So now that im a bit more familiar with Vista, i thought about putting it into the desktop. As im aware the desktop was part of a group in a small business and they all ran the same OS, could be wrong tho... but still, my Laptop is fine.


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 23, 2011)

Maybe its a volume license which allows you to install on more than one pc.  But technically Vista business is not for an end user, mainly for actual companies.  So not sure if it would actually be legal to install that or not.


----------



## playerincarbon (Aug 23, 2011)

I wouldnt know which licence is being used. I wouldnt have thought i was doing anything illegal either because i run a business from home and i still draw for them from time to time.

Anyways, so now i know the cpu is 64 bit, is there any chance i can get some help with this northbridge and graphic stuff. If someone points me in the right direction ill try and find things myself. I understand and appreciate that my system isnt the nuts, but its all i have right now and just hope to get the best out of it without the expense if i can help it.


----------

